# Sylvie van der Vaart - Bilder von niederländischer TV-Soap gesucht



## Snoopy (3 Okt. 2013)

Servus zusammen!

Vor ein paar Wochen stand in der "BamS" ein Artikel über Sylvie. Dort wurde hauptsächlich ihre Anfänge etwas bleuchtet. Ziemlich am Anfang ihrer Karriere muß sie auch so eine Art Bardame in einer "Baywatch2-Version aus den Niederlanden mitgespielt haben. Sinngemäß stand im Artikel "Prüde war sie keinesfalls. Wenn der Regisseur Anweisung gab das Oben ohne gedreht wird, machte Sylvie keinerlei Anstalten und zog blank".

Nun die Preisfrage. Kennt jemand diese Serie (Mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein)? Noch interessanter wären screenshots oder kleine Videos wo man die gute tatsächlich mal nackt sieht.

Gruß

Snoopy


----------



## beachkini (3 Okt. 2013)

Die Serie hieß "Costa". Musst natürlich unter ihrem Geburtsnamen "Sylvie Meis" googlen


----------



## Snoopy (4 Okt. 2013)

Danke für das Video. Aber im Bikini kennt man die gute zur genüge


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2013)

Wo ist denn die oben-ohne-Szene?


----------

